# Crappie Bite? NE



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone fishing the crappie bite yet? just wondering how its going?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

They are hitting everywhere, go get ‘em. Let us know how you do!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Moggie and Mosquito from recent current reports here!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mosquito.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

milton


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shenango


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like they're biting all over, all you have to do is get out and find them.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Is the evening/night bit picking up?


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Fished n side mosquito 1:30-4:00.59.5 w side 60 on east side 10 fow. Water clarity poor maybe 4-5 in. Kept 10 missed a couple drifting 1/4 sinkers and 1/16 jigs with tails.breezy and chilly but not toooooo bad.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I would assume the marina of Erie should be getting good. I will give it a shot this weekend!


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

My brother and I fished s side 10/15. 1/4 barrel sinkers 1/16 on jigs
Best tails we're bleeding shad and black shad fire tail. 11-13.5 fow 59.5-60.9 temp. Kept 31 biggest 12.5 maybe 20 throwbacks + 5 gills we threw back. Mostly on e side but last hour on w side. Wind was 10+ SW.


----------

